# DNS Intervalle anpassen



## andy1965 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss unbedingt die Aktualisierungsintervalle anpassen.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Vorgabewerte zu modifizieren?

Danke vorab


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2008)

Ja, Du kannst die Vorgabewertde im Form editor ändern. Mach aber bitte zur Sicherheit vorher ein Backup der kompletten ISPConfig Datenbank.


----------



## andy1965 (25. Juni 2008)

Danke, ich sehe es mir mal an.


----------



## andy1965 (25. Juni 2008)

Sorry, da komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig

Stehen die *Vorgabewerte* in der Datenbank, wenn ja in welcher Tabelle?

Oder stehen diese in einem Textfile?


Die Werte zu den Domaineinträgen selbst, habe ich schon gefunden, das war einfach.


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2008)

Die Vorgabewerte stehen nicht in der Datenbank oder einem Textfile, zumindest nicht in einer Form, dass man sie manuell editieren kann.


----------



## andy1965 (27. Juni 2008)

Darf ich das auf einen Wunschzettel schreiben?
Vorgabewerte in einer DB wären doch recht angenehm oder?


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2008)

Die Vorgabewerte lassen sich einfach über den Form editor ändern, ich denke nicht, dass wir das ändern werden.

Administration > Form Designer > Edit Form. Bei DNS-Eintrag auf edit klicken, dann beim Feld auf Edit klicken, den Wert bei Default ändern und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## andy1965 (2. Juli 2008)

Hat perfekt funktioniert,
Danke


----------

